# Manly (QLD) Thursday Evening 5th April



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
Not a lot to tell really.

I reworked my electronics recently to cater for the compass and also left room for the sounder etc - so it was nice to see this worked like a charm.

As I paddled out into the harbor however at about 6.30pm - there was a stiff head wind about 12 knotts and a fair bit of chop. It was hard to pick out the waves as it was really quite dark.

Anyway as I paddled out past the markers I thought I saw a fin - but only for a moment. Then again swimming parallel to the yak - then gone again. For a second I though it may just be my eyes playing tricks on me - and then, _WHAMMMM_ it genuinely felt as if I'd had an upper cut, square on the base of the yak. And then a quick brrrrr-rrrrrr. This is the sensation of the shark rubbing it's nose on the underside of the yak.

I have spoken to shark experts about this and am assured I am right as it has happened before at Cleveland.

The shark swam around in front of the kayak as I hit the rudder for a rapid about face and steamed back towards the ramp.

I'd didn't see much more than the fin, and then only for a few moments combined - but I'd say it was around 30cm wide. I don't know how big the fish was perhaps a good 10ft long, who knows. Anyway this was enough for me and home I went.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

:shock:

Bet the paddle home was a bit quicker than the paddle out.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Eeeeeek! :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbLKlsIAABZfgAASQAMAAIQw0AA/79/gIACCGqemUwU9MUeRNPUaab1QzYmpp6hkAwjQyCATMx1XhLWvhnFJ+s0za4FBOdoEv6wfS/O19XZMIY79HwOVYDq0ETW+LBn1aRsbV3V0cAHOj4sKpdFuldKe0kbsEazEH1aSAiA1FfqdpRg+FZaXfLJZyRg0sxhqMBQbVi1yER6uWgKy0aX4u5IpwoSFllS2EA==


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

What a buzz that woulda been :lol:

Didnt you have any bait? :shock:

Glad you got back in ok, think I mighta left a big brown stain all the way back to the ramp tho if it were me :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Makes watching the Brisbane Lions game on TV the correct decision


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it worth watching Dodge? Starts in about 20 mins over here in the west? I think I tipped the Lions at home :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Cuda said:


> Is it worth watching Dodge? Starts in about 20 mins over here in the west? I think I tipped the Lions at home :?


Won't give the score away but the second half is better as a contest Mark, in the third quarter at present


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You've just confirmed something I thought happened to me a few months back. Didnt see anything, but thought it may have been something having a look at me!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't be such a girlie. Ha.

Juuuuust kidding. I don't know how I'd be able to break the vacuum created by my butt against the seat in that instance. Way to not get eaten!

Z


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I know I should not say it, I will be howled down in derision......but clearly by its size and tactics it was a King George Whiting. I keep on warning but nobody listens!

Good job it wasn't hungry....

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
dont even want to think about it :? :? :?

happened to me once in a tinny fishing for jewies...
on a kayak.....by myself...is another story.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess you can take some comfort in the fact that it investigated your kayak and found it uninteresting/inedible. Quite an eye-opener I would imagine. Does Custom Kayaks sell Shark Shields? After an incident like that, I think I'd run right out and buy one (or a dozen).


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Is that what that is...':shock:'

The other day I just thought I ran over some really big jellyfish. The whole time I was out wide there were occasional knocks and sounds like sandpaper rubbing under the hull.

Jellyfish dammit, they were Jellyfish - Yes! big Jelllyfish... without teeth!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So how did the scupper holes go with draining the contents of your pants? 

That's pretty scary. I'm so thinking I should get a shark shield. I fish semi-open waters all the time and mostly in the dark.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep! thats it..... you know the water is 8 metres deep, and the fishfinder tells you there is reef scraping the hull, depth warning going...but no rocks no wash. No shark is ..........KGW....
Try to remain calm. Death is not inevitable at this stage. Unlike sharks, they just take a leg and then leave. It may even grow back in time.... like mine did. The worst part is that your mind is scarred for life, but you don't actually care!

Cheers all on that happy note Andybear :shock:


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dosen't surprise me for that area, i can still remember about 10 years ago a mate and i were at the public ramp waiting to pull my boat out after a nite fishing aroud mud island. a woman was on the patch of sand beside the public ramp with a poodle fetching a stick out of the water that she was throwing for it.

we watched the dog swin out about 30 feet to the stick when it suddenly disapeared into a hole made by about a 10 foot bull shark. and that was inside the harbour.

needless to say everyone at the ramp was very nervice about walking in the water to hooks winches to their boats


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> I have a vague recollection of something similar happening a while back in another thread - was that you too? Or perhaps JD?
> 
> Red.


No it wasn't me! I'd remember that. Not a nice experience I'm thinking.
Shark shield? Maybe.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

So what happened after you went back in and got the heavy rod and some wire trace????? 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm with you Andy, anyone know where i could buy a King George Whiting Shield :shock: :shock:


----------

